# Temperature Measurements



## weleksein (Mar 13, 2020)

I have a mini-offset smoker, and the thermometer on the top has about a 3" stem. A thermometer placed on the grill surface reads about 25-30 degrees higher than the top thermometer. Should I adjust my temperature myloweslife.com to allow for this difference? When a temperature is specified (such as 250 degrees) where is this temperature to be measured? On the grill surface, or from the themometer located on the smoker lid?


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2020)

Go with the grill surface. That's where you're cooking. Those factory thermometers are pretty much only good for decoration anyway...


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2020)

I have a Tel -Tru at the top of my offset and it consistently shows about a 50 degree higher temp than the Maverick at the grate. Remember heat rises. It's somewhat handy because I can look at it across the patio and when it's straight up at 300 I know the grate is around 240 to 250. Replace that factory one with a hood ornament or a better thermometer and trust your remote.
:-)


----------



## mike243 (Mar 13, 2020)

I assume you mean on the rack the meat sets on ? if so and your lid thermometer is adjustable make them match. If you are talking about the top of the smoker lid then you need a reading at grate level.


----------

